# Another recent find all original 63 stingray



## vastingray (Jan 30, 2015)

Completely original 63 stingray


----------



## Intense One (Jan 30, 2015)

Whoa!


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 30, 2015)

way cool, early is best, there's something raw about the '63-'64-'65 series


----------



## rweaver (Jan 30, 2015)

Can't get no better than this with two finds, Congratulations. 
Now I know who found the two bikes I have been looking for. Help Elizabeth!!!!!!


----------

